# Plywood is not my friend.



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well… Usually I get all my lumber free. Needed to buy some plywood though. That's one thing I never find free. So I went to Lowes and bought me a sheet of 1/4 pine ply. Wasnt sure of the exact dimensions (plus I don't trust their measuring). So instead I just had them cut it in half for easier transport.

Ugh!










Yep… I was unloading it and it slipped. It sliced two of my fingers. Although the pointer finger was a small slice… It's like a dang paper cut. It stings like crazy. There was a nice splinter in there. Wondering if a piece is still in There. The other one that bled doesn't hurt at all.

Next time… I will wear gloves. I guess if I'm going to be injured in my shop… This is much better than other possibilities. 


PS… As you can see…. I don't have girly hands. Especially after working in the shop all day.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

ahh, sweet memories One of the woodworkers life's lessons. Sorry for your pain. Bet it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Dick33 (Jan 2, 2013)

sorry I think most of us have been there. It's always when you least expect it.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Yep, you're a woodworker. I leave DNA behind virtually daily.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

one of the tolls to pay for working plywood  could be worse. this is indeed one of those moments where gloves are K-OK in the shop (handling materials).

FYI, I usually plan ahead, and have the lumberyard/shop cut all my parts for me - but I give them my measurements with +1/2" for each dimension so that when they mess that up, I can still trim and clean it up in the shop in smaller sizes parts which are more easily manageable (even more so than half a sheet)


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

It's official! You are now a dedicated full fledged woodworker! Hope your pain is short lived!


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

As a guy my first reaction is YES! Also it looks like you are trying to give a high-five. 
I am glad you are okay.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I was wondering where that scream hollering and yelling came from this morning when I was out front, now I know.  I think I heard you clear down here in TX

I always keep a pair of gloves in my truck just for this reason.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wait until you fail to check for staples on the edges and your tape measure just happens to hit that as you are drawing a line (what are the odds???...48" in total, maybe 1" contains the staples if there are 3 of them). Your breakdown cut is now off and you'll fight the rest of the sheet as well…don't ask how I know that.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Some times I think I've got as much wood in my hands as I've left little pieces of my hands on wood.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

I really liked Monte comment. Now your officially a wood worker. Its not official until you leave some DNA. Good lord knows I have been Official for a LONG time, LOL. I always keep a pair of leather gloves in the truck, and a couple pair in the shop, to help keep down on the splinters. Nothing wrong with that. We have all done it, and will continue to do it no doubt. Hope your hand gets better soon.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Angie, if you think that's bad, let me tell you a story. One time I nearly knocked myself out (and narrowly avoided losing an eye) using…wait for it…*a hand plane.* There was blood. Lots of blood. I was so profoundly disappointed in myself that I felt it necessary to undergo self-internet-shaming by blogging about it.

Thankfully I learned my lesson, and I've gone on to making different mistakes!


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

The good news is that your not hurt any worse than that, and yes we've all been there at least once. The bad news is that its going to hurt for a while being in the joint part of your finger. Take care to not get an infection.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

You don't have to bleed to be a woodworker, but using your hands has it's risks. As to plywood, the glue tends to be more toxic than the wood. Cuts that get glue in them, and or cuts from plastic lam are more likely to fester. 
Sorry you got those cuts, but they will heal, and you have learned more about handleing wood.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

You don't have to bleed to be a woodworker, but using your hands has it's risks. As to plywood, the glue tends to be more toxic than the wood. Cuts that get glue in them, and or cuts from plastic lam are more likely to fester. 
Sorry you got those cuts, but they will heal, and you have learned more about handleing wood.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

BTimmons for the win! Ouch! I'll bet you went down on the floor after that one.


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

The bad thing is, you don't know where that plywood has been. Once you get a little cut like that and get an infection, you will never forget to wear gloves again. I spent 3 days in the hospital on antibiotic IV drip trying to get rid of infection from a small cut I got of off the edge of my Grizzly shaper (long story). Hope you're ok.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Sorry about your cuts. Unfortunately they happen.
Just remember, you don't know where that wood has been or came from. Play it safe and wash with soap and water asap.
I keep acohol swabs in my shop just for things like this. They don't hurt near as much as an infection.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Keep an eye on it. I've had a good year this year. Last winter it was me on the couch with netflix. I got an oak splinter in my finger. It turned into a bone infection, Osteomyelitis. A pic line from my arm into my heart fed antibiotics into me every day for 8 weeks. That and a resulting C.diff infection later and it was saved. Original prognosis: Cut it off.

Today, it's cured. If your finger should do weird things or swell up get it looked at fast.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

This is one of the saddest stories I have heard of in a long time. Thanks for telling it and get well soon….............


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Angie, that is part of the learning curve. Gloves sure save your hands!!
Put some Neosporin on it!
......................Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Those are usually the worst. What's that you always write. *LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL !!!!!* Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK Angie, I hear ya'. Mistakes happen in the shop all of the time and we drip all over the place. For what its worth, there are a number of *LJs Lounge Lizards* that will swear by their last crosscut that the green stuff on the floor of my shop is from a cut I had earlier! But they are NOT telling the truth! Honest! I am a RED blooded 'Mercan citeezan!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Randy, I was on the floor instantly. It was the kind of hit that causes you to see a bright flash and spots afterward. I sat there on the floor for a couple of minutes to make sure I didn't try walking to soon for fear that I'd pass out if I tried. Once I could think halfway straight I felt lucky that it only hit my forehead and not my face.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Angie,

You certainly have broadened your woodworking experiences this past year. ;-)

Work Safey and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh wow. I can't wait to read that story. A hand plane, huh?

When I took the pic it was on my way into wash with soap and water. Then immediately left to get band aids (I have four kids. We never seem to have any. They go through them) and I got some antibiotic. I use a lot of pallet wood so I have a great pair of PINK gloves that I use when I go pick up wood and unload. And a pair of ugly green ones that I have for my son to use when he's helping. But… Alas… I didn't have either pair with me. And I had kids to get to volleyball practice so I was just wanting it unloaded. Definitely I will notable that mistake again.

There was a HUGE. Splinter that was sticking out if my pointer finger. And it's the one that hurts. Which reminds me of the other "injury" I had this week. Lol. Not really am injury. But anyways… Of all things… I was sanding… By hand. I was sanding a small piece on a project I'm working on. Somehow… And don't ask me how… My fingernail caught on the edge and I ended up cutting the edge of my wood with my thumb nail. Which took a nice pice of splinter off the edge. I immediatly pulled it out. It was about 1/4" long. OUCH. But no blood. I kept working… But it kept hurting. I then checked it again and pulled out another 1/4" piece that was embedded into my finger under the nail. After I pulled it out… There was a little blood but it stopped hurting.

Anyhow… Splinters… They suck!!! Lol… Lol… Lol
But I'll be back out there again tomorrow.  not going to let a little pain stop me. (Of course… Definitely going to keep an eye out for infection)


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

What is that green stuff? I don't know. Sounds kinda fishy to me. 
Randy… Yes. That was me you heard screamin… Lol

Doubledd… Lol

And yep… I'm a woodworker.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh… And wondered why you said it looked like a high five… Lol… Just realized that the pic is sideways.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Angie, I linked to the story earlier but here it is again.

http://lumberjocks.com/BTimmons/blog/27867


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

welcome to the woodworking injury club! I think almost all of my projects have some of my blood on them, in fact I hardly get through a day of woodworking without cutting myself somehow.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Paper cut. Vicks vapo gunk. Try it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey, I'm a wimp fer slivers… LOL They git me all the darn time too. Splinters are out there always lookin for the unexpected area/s to pierce..


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

So get this… This morning I get up and not a thought in the world about my fingers. I'm a roll-out-of-bed-half-asleep-at-the-last-minute kinda girl. So I rolled out of bed and wasnt thinking about… Well… Much of anything. I go outside to to get in my van to take my kids to school. So… What would you do? You'd grab the door to open it, right? OUCH!!!! Wasnt thinking and as always I opened it… And that car door was perfectly aligned on my cuts. Broke open whatever seal they had from over night. Back to pain again b

So… I'm not a soccer mom… But I am a volleyball mom. And I tend to cheer and clap a lot. Not easy to clap when you have injuries.

Oh well… Not complaining. Just sharing my pain. Lol. It's been a great day actually even though I didn't get much done in the shop n


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Into every life a few slivers must come, I am getting better at avoiding them and I hate to wear what one
of my former head carpenters called hand shoes. Glad it is not slowing you down.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

This one made me chuckle. I have been woodworking for 25 years, or so, and I don't think I have ever finished a project without requiring five or six Band-aids.


----------

